# Chrome Vinyl as reflector?



## Polar (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi!
I found this adhesive "Chrome Silver Vinyl" on ebay. How will this stuff work as an reflector in a DIY hood?
It looks very shiny and is outdoor rated for 5 years: http://cgi.ebay.com/Long-Life-Silve...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

It looks pretty good to me. If it can withstand the direct sunlight for 5 years, without deteriorating, should be able to stand being close to a fluorescent bulb for that time. Whether any vinyl product could stand the heat from the bulb is another question. If you could get a sample you could work out a way to test it.


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

try to find Mylar sheets as another option.


----------



## Polar (Oct 8, 2007)

hoppycalif said:


> If you could get a sample you could work out a way to test it.


I placed a order for similar stuff from UK, so I will give it a try.
If I remember I will post the results after a while


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Heat and water kill this stuff.

There's a "heat and water resistant" version. I tried it, but they're not kidding about "resistant". ALl that meant is it took a year longer to die than the regular stuff.

The absolute best reflector is "3M Silverlux". Very hard to get but the most reflective thing man has ever made. Something like 97% or 99% reflectivity.

The AH Supply "MIRO" reflectors are second best.

White paint works better than you'd think, too.


----------



## Polar (Oct 8, 2007)

Will water be a problem if I go for an overtank light?


----------

